# Any way to get side panel to be able to fit?



## bob7up (Dec 25, 2011)

Fixed my cable management and not I cant get my right side panel on. I have a Cooler Master HAF 932.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like you have something preventing it from attaching properly. So the obvious applies, move what is in the way.


----------



## bob7up (Dec 25, 2011)

I have alot of cables including 4 6+2 pin connectors and a 20+4 pin connector. That is what's stopping me from putting the panel on. I want to know how to fix it.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Take a look at this for some pointers...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f76/tutorial-cable-management-506694.html

Don't worry about sleeving the wires... It is a lot of work and can void your warranty.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The most obvious way to "fix" the problem is to reroute the cables that are preventing the case side from going on.
I used one HAF 932 for a customer and swore I'd never use another one. There is too much clutter inside and then you have that huge obtrusive side fan to contend with.


----------

